# What Is The Winter Pattern



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

This is my second season fishing late walleye,right now we are in cleveland trolling tight and have been doing well,but i am not familiar with the holding pattern for the winter if the lake doesnt ice over.any input is greatly appreciated.


----------

